# Fischen in Kuba



## fishfreak- (30. Dezember 2011)

hay ich flieg nächstes Jahr in den osterferien für 2 Wochen nach Kuba (Cayo santa maria):vik: und wollte vielleicht nen Guide der mir interresante Plätze zeigen kann zum Spinnfischen 
kennt jemand von euch vielleicht nen Guide 
möglichst einer der Deutsch oder Englisch spricht 
schonmal danke im voraus #6


----------



## SaltyFly (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Hi Fischfreak,

Santa Maria ist grandios, brauchst eigentlich keinen Guide. Wenn doch Loop hat dort ne Lodge. Du kannst mich auch gerne Kontakten dann erzähl ich dir ein bisschen was.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Die Zeiten wo man dort  einfach so, z.B. an den Brücken,  angeln konnte sollen vorbei sein.

Soweit ich weiß hat dort mittlerweile Fabrizo (Casa Batida) die Hand drauf und DiY-Angeln ist jetzt verboten. 

Selbe Problematik wie in Cayo Largo.

Muss man jetzt wohl Ausfahrten mit Guide ab Las Brujas buchen, aber die Preise sollen ebenso hoch sein wie in den USA.

Nimm aber auf jeden Fall mal ne Angelausrüstung mit, vielleicht kannst du früh  morgens am Hotelstrand oder vom Tretboot aus fischen.

Das ist ja etwas abseits der Guiding-Gebiete.


----------



## Lucutus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Hab grad ein passendes Vid dazu gefunden:

http://youtu.be/6DBENGGkpvw


----------



## SaltyFly (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Moin,

Fishhawk hat nicht ganz unrecht, ist halt immer die Frage wie man sich vor Ort verhält und ob man Kontakt zu den Einheimischen aufbauen kann. 

Mir ist dieses gelungen und konnte aufgrund dessen, speziell auch auf Cayo Largo, die beste do it your self Fischerei in der Karibik erleben. Anbei ein paar Impressionen! 

Wie gesagt, bei Interesse einfach Kontakt aufnehmen!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

schöne bilder......:l


----------



## SaltyFly (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

...ich hoffe du meinst die Fische :q...hier noch was zum sabbern...

also, es muss nicht zwingend mit Guide sein...


----------



## buddah (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Genial SaltyFly vorallem der Tarpon - und das vom Strand aus!! 

Ich werde im Feb. auf Kuba sein und natürlich meine Spinnrute mitnehmen!! 
Langt meine ne 19er PowerPro aus?? 
Und was für Vorfachmaterial benutzt du?


----------



## SaltyFly (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Hi buddah,

schick mir, wenn du magst deine Tel. Nummer per PN, ansonsten schreib ich mir die Finger wundt...

...anbei ein paar weitere Bilder für Euch zum "Vorglühen", die Cubaner auf den Pic´s sind locals die ich dort kennen und schätzen gelernt habe!


----------



## SaltyFly (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

...geile Anglerin habe ich dort "angeteast" und ist jetzt meine geliebte Ehefrau und hat mir auch schon entsprechenden Nachwuchs "geschenkt"...

...man muß auch mal Glück im Leben haben |supergri


----------



## dxxxngxln (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Hallo Saltfly,

was hast du für Gerät benutzt fürs Spinnfischen?

Gruß

Dietmar


----------



## SaltyFly (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Moin dieangeln,

Set 1: Sportex Spinn 12 fuß, 3 1/2 lb, Shimano Twinpower 6000 FB
Set 2: Berkley Spinn 10 fuß, 2 lb, Daiwa Aluchrome 5000, jeweils mit 0,17 geflecht sowie ca. 9m konisch verjüngte Schlagschnur (wegen der Riffe) in der Spitze 40 lb Tragkraft! Wenn du mehr Infos brauchst, bitte per telefon, ansonsten schreib ich mir die Finger wundt !


----------



## dorado68 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Na bin ja froh,dass es noch solche Kuba-süchtige Angler gibt. Schöne Bilder! Angle nun auch schon seit 12 Jahren in Kuba mit mujer y nino. 

Meist mit Einheimischen in der Nacht auf Popper oder mit lebenden Meeräschen vom Ufer aus um Santa Lucia/Nuevitas und auch in Puerto Padre und Santiago.

Wenn ich im Hotel bin, fahre ich meist mit Catamaran raus mit Steuermann-kostet so 10 CUC pro Stunde und falls mal kein Jewfish,Snapper,Dorado,Königsmakrele,Jack oder Wahoo beisst,ein Barrakuda geht fast immer dran.

Welche Erfahrungen hast du mit den Tarpons gemacht? Wenn ich mal einen dran hatte,habe ich diesen stets verloren.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

@SaltyFly
Glückwunsch zu deinen beiden PB. Nachwuchs schon mit Fliege erfolgreich find ich geil. Von deinen Bildern bekomme ich Fernweh!


----------



## saily (13. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Ich überlege schon seit Jahren, dort mal von Havanna aus ein paar Ausfahrten auf Marlin zu wagen... Hemingway war ja vor ewigen Zeiten dort recht erfolgreich unterwegs. Ich finde leider so gut wie gar keine Infos zur Marlinfischerei auf Kuba...

Hat jemand Infos?

TL

saily


----------



## SaltyFly (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

@Dorado68

Tarpon ist immer sehr geil, wobei die Quote der gefangenen Fische ganz klar 7 zu 2 zu gunsten des Köderfisches im Verhältnis zu Kunstködern geht. Warum ist auch klar: ein 1/0 Einzelhaken/Circlehook findet in der Maulspalte besser halt als ein Drilling in der gleichen Größe.

Die Besten Tarpon Ergebnisse habe ich mit ganzer Sardine, am Grund, vom Strand aus angeboten, gemacht. Als Montage habe ich das Hellikopter Rig vom Karpfenangeln umgewandelt. Anstatt Blei nen groben Stein genommen den ich mittels Gummiband am Endwirbel befestigt habe, sehr umweltschonend! Die Rute mit entsprechend geöffneter Bremse, wie beim Brandungsangeln im Dreibein aufgestellt! So habe ich auch Snapper Cubera (bis 24 pfd), Jacks (bis 12 pfd) Pargos (bis 16 pfd) und sogar große Bonefishe bis 8 pfd) gefangen!!!

Dieses Jahr gehts mit meiner Familie für drei Wochen in die Dom Rep, nächstes Jahr allerdings wieder nach Cuba (Isla de la Juventud), kanns kaum erwarten!

Als Pic anbei Pargo und Jack....


----------



## Tortugaf (18. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Hey SaltyFly 

Schöne Fische die dort fängst, war auch einmal in Cuba. Lebe jetzt in Mexico. 
Ich liebe es mit den Füssen in den Wellen zu stehen u. die Spinangel zuwerfen.
Wie schwer waren die Tarpune ?

G. Tortugaf


----------



## SaltyFly (18. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

@ Tortugaf

...meine Tarpons waren im Durchschnitt 10 - 25 Pfd. schwer.
Der größte gelandete vom Strand ca. 60 Pfd., weitaus größere
gingen mir leider verloren, that's fishing! Ist dir vieleicht beim Spinnfischen auch schon vorgekommen , oder?

Mexico fehlt mir noch, da komme ich sicher auch noch hin!

Hasta luego


----------



## hans albers (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

moin

sehr aufschlussreiche infos und schöne bilder...

respekt..

greetz
lars


----------



## Frank 77 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

@SaltyFly (der jetzt schon nach Kuba fliegt)

Hier noch schnell ein Nachtrag und Dankeschön:

In unserem netten Telefongespräch über die DIY Fischerei auf Kuba speziell Cayo Largo bekam ich viele nützliche Tipp's und Info's!
Nächstes Wochenende geht es nun endlich los! |supergri 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch mal bei Avalon nach einem Angebot angefragt...
Alle festhalten: € 2590 für 3 Tagesausfahrten im Skiff! Einzelne Ausfahrten sind angeblich nicht buchbar. Werde mich da noch mal vor Ort bemühen. 
(Avalon ist der einzige Angelanbieter den es dort gibt; Keine eigene Fischerei auf und um Cayo Largo offiziell erlaubt!!!)
Mal schauen ob ich Stress mit den Avalon-Patroullien oder der lokalen Staatsgewalt bekomme...|rolleyes

Gruß Frank


----------



## buddah (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fischen in Kuba*

Flug ist gebuch ....

am 16.05 gehts los!! 

Popper sind bereit....ich bin nervös und kanns kaum noch erwarten!! 
Werd wohl 2 Spinnruten mitnehmen. Eine bis 70g und eine bis 100g WG
müsst ja eigentlich lngen


----------

